# سؤال جريء اوى للشباب



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

سؤال جريء اوى للشباب


وكل ولد يدخل لازم يقول رأيه وبصرااااااااحة شديدة


الموضوع المرادي صريح شوية واحب اعرف فيه رأيكوا ياشباب 

اليكم الموقف

انت دلوقتى خرجت مع صاحبك باليل كالعادة بتاعتكوا مع بعض ورحتوا قعدتوا فى القهوة 

وبعدين صاحبك سألك ايه رأيك فى الحب

انت رديت عليه قولتله الحب شيء جميل واحساس هايل مفيش حد يقدر يستغنى عنه

سألك طيب وهو الحب حرام

قولتله الحب ده اصدق شيء فى الوجود ومن غيره كان زمان العالم باظ من زمان

سألك طيب انت حبيت قبل كده قولتله اه حبيت وحبيت بشدة

وفى الاخر سألك سؤال هو 

:download:
..
.....
........
...........
...............
..................
.......................
..............................
......................................
............................................
..................................................
.................................................. ......
.................................................. ...........
.................................................. ....................
.................................................. ...............................
.................................................. .....................................
انا بحب اختك اوى وهى بتحبنى اوى انت ايه رأيك

:smil8::smil8:

قولولى بقى رأيكوا بجد وبصرااااااااااااحة ياشباب 

واللى هيكدب هيروح النار 
:t30:​


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

افرومو .....................


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ليه يعني المفروض تحترم انه جالك واتكلم معاك


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2010)

*مع ان السؤال للشباب بس انا لو صاحبتي قالتلي انها بتحب اخوي *

*او انو بيحبها هقولها فورا مبروك عليكي اهو تريحنا شوي هههههههههه*

*شكرا روزي على الموضوع ومعلش هو للشباب بس حبيت اعلق ههههههه*


*ربنا يبارك تعبك *
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

لالالالالالا يا حبيبتي انتي منورة الموضوع

وميرسي اوي علي ردك الجميل زيك


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2010)

*للاسف اختى متجوزه ومعاها جونير
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ماشي يا جميل انت كده خرجت نفسك من الموضوع

ههههههههههه

بس برضه عايزه اسمع وجهة نظرك لو فرد يعني وكان حصل كده كنت هتعمل ايه؟​


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

افرمو هو و اختي و ادبحهم كمان 

هو المشكلة بيقلي انا بحب اختك و اختك بتحبني ليه لحد دلوقتي ما طلبش ايدها من اهلي ؟؟؟

اذا كان صاحبي صغير في السن و الطريق لسا قدامو طويل ليش ليورط اختي و ليش اختي كل هالقد يعني مش بتفكر حتى اخدة انسان لسا الطريق قدامو طويل كل هالقد 

بعدين هو اذا بحب اختي يعني شو و كيف تعرف عليها اذا كانت دخلاتو على بيتي هي السبب بالتعرف فهاد معناتها انو عيونو كانت زايغة كل الوقت عنا بالبيت 

و ليش ليصارحني اذا ما بدو يخطبها ؟؟؟؟؟


لا بجد افرمو و افرمها


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

انت تخوف يا طحبوش بجد ههههههههه

ليه متقولش انه شافها عن طريق الصدفه او عارف انها اختك وحبها عشان عارفك كويس لانك صديقه وعارف الاسرة كويس يعني مطمن انها بنت ناس ومحترمه

واعجب بيها ولما اتأكد من مشاعره راح يفاتحك في الموضوع

يبقي ماغلطش لانه جيه وقالك مش انت اللي عرفت من نفسك


----------



## Alexander.t (2 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ماشي يا جميل انت كده خرجت نفسك من الموضوع
> 
> ...




*بصى يا روزى هو كدا مش صديقى ولا صاحبى لانو بيقولى انا بحبها وهى بتحبنى معنى كدا انو استغفلنى وكلمها من ورايا فا كدا هو وقع نفسه فى الغلط ووقعها هى كمان فى الغلط

اول حاجه هتحصل هقطع علاقتى بيه تمام لانه مصانش العيش والملح اللى بيينا 
تانى حاجه هيبقى فى تصرف جامد جدا معاها لما اروحلها البيت ومش اى تصرف غالبا هيبقى الموضوع كبيير 

ميرسى روزى على الموضوع الجميل
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي يا كيوبيد يا جميل

بس بجد مكنتش اعرف ان الموضوع صعب كده

يعني انت وطحبوش يعتبر نفس كلامكم واحد 

انا كنت فاكره ان ممكن الموضوع يتعالج بطريقه ابسط من كده بس واضح ان الشباب جامدين اوي في التصرفات وردود الافعال ههههههههه

معلش بقي اصلي معنديش اخ ولد عشان اعرف تفكيره هههههههه

نورت بردك انت وطحبوش وبحترم وجهة نظركم طبعا


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

شوفي اذا كان عندكم الصعيد في مصر في سوريا عندنا الحموية و نحن دمنا فاير ايدنا و السكين بقا يا قاتل يا مقتول و علي و على اعدائي يا شيخة بلا حب بلا مسخرة يقعد يتسلى بالبنت ستين سنة و بالاخير يقطع بنصيبها 
باب بيتنا مفتوح عاوزها يتفضل يورينا خلقتو و يجي يتقدملها مش مراهقين عمال يقولولي عن الغرام و مش عارف ايه ...!!!!!!!!!!!

ما حدش ينكر الحب بس الحب مش لعب و هزار الحب مسؤولية و البنت لازم تصون نفسها احسن ما تبقى سيرة على لسان الناس 

شايفة يا روزي مش انا اخوكي شايفة لو سمعت عنك حاجة كده و لا كده حب بتاع العيال المراهقة دي هفرمك و افرم الراجل المراهق ده ابو الحب ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

اكيد يا طحبوش يا عسل انت اخ عزيزي عليا وكلكم اخواتي طبعا وانا بحترمكم جدا

وفعلا معاك حق وخلاص لما يبقي في حاجه هاجي اقولك عشان تفرومه هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا جميل علي مرورك


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 فبراير 2010)

بوصى هوا موضوع جميل وسائل مهوم جدا 
بس ممكن سعتها حسب الانسان ده بس 
طبعا اعرف انو بيجيلى علشان كده ومصحبنى 
علشان كده وده تفكرنا هنا فى مصر 
بس انا ممكن اكسرو هو وهيا


----------



## asmicheal (2 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل روزى 
وسؤال هام بالفعل 

جاوبوا يا شباب 

بالمناسبة اعجبنى جدا 
رد عنتر كلبوظ 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههه يا تامر التكسير مش بيفيد الفرم احسن خد بنصيحتي هههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يخليكو ليا روزي و اسميشال طب انتو رأيكم ايه لو اخ ليكم في الكنيسة قالك نفس الكلام عن اختك ؟


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه

ميرسي يا تامر

انا خلاص فهمت وعرفت ردود افعال الشباب من ناحية الموضوع ده 

ومقدرة طبعا الموقف اكيد هيكون مش حلو حتي لو كان بدون قصد او جيه بطريقه ماتجرحش بس ساعتها محدش هيفكر في اي شئ غير انهم غلطوا

نورت يا جميل بمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

ومنورة يا اسمايشيل يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك يا حبي


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 فبراير 2010)

خلاص لافروم يا كلبوز  من عنيا


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

بص يا طحبوش انا لو اتقالي كده من صديق يعني انه حصله الموقف ده اكيد مش هسخنه علي اخته ولا علي صديقه 

بس ممكن اهديه واخليه يحاول يفكر كويس ويتصرف بعقل

وفي الاول والاخر هو بقي يقدر يحدد عايز ايه سواء يستمر مع صديقه ده

او يقطع علاقته بيه نهائي

او يحترم المواجهة ويوافق علي ارتباطه بأخته

يعني انا هديله نصيحة وهو بقي حر التصرف


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

يا كده الرجالة يا اما بلاش عشرة على عشرة يا تامر


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

طحبوش علمت الكل يفرم هههههههه ده كان رحيم شويه هيكسر بس علمته الفرم ههههههههه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 فبراير 2010)

اه شيطان منك لله شوفة بقا


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

عجبني رأيك يا روزي بس للاسف انا عارف نفسي دمي فاير 
ع فكرة انا اختي لسا عمرها 10 سنين بس هرجع سوريا هعرف منها ايه الحكاية و مين الراجل ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عشان احنا عندنا اول ما تيجي سيرة زي دي يعني سؤال عادي يتقال في الجمعات يقوم الراجل مننا مكسر الدنيا و يفتكر انو في قصة زي دي حصلت بجد مع وحدة من اخواته و هو سؤال مش اكتر ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه

انت عسل يا طحبوش

وميرسي ليك يا جميل علي رأيك وكلامك


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه شكلك بتضرب فى الاخر زى كل مره بس يااااااااااااااااااااد
اعو مكانك بقا


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

خلاص يا تامر اهدا يا جميل

معلش معلش ههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههه حاضر يا سيدي يا تامر منور المنتدى يا باشا بكرا في نشرة اسثنائية فضيحتكو على ايدي انشاء الله هههههههههههه


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (2 فبراير 2010)

كده الموضوع بتاع البنيه باز بسببك 
اصلو بيضرب فى الاخر زى كل مره 
وله موضوع البطيخ اكتب مبروك 
ههههههههههههههههههه والله عمال اضحك البيت كلو صحى 
بجد كلبوز يا طحبوش


----------



## طحبوش (2 فبراير 2010)

طيب خلاص يحذفو الردود الخارجة عن الموضوع اسفين


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههه

ليه كله داخل الموضوع مش خارج يا طحبوش هههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2010)

*يلهوى عليكم عماله اضحك اديلى ساعة وكل ما اقول هرد 

اقعد اضحك 

نفسى اسالكم سوال اشمعنا بتحللوا الحاجة ليكم وبحرموا على غيركم طب ما تيجوا نعكس الموضوع 

لو انت بتحب اخت صحبك هتعمل ايه 

وعلى فكرة كتير اوى من اصحابى اخدوا زمايل اخواتهم 

والمفروض ان الى تعرفه احسن من الى متعرفوش يعنى انت عارف صحبك وعارف طباعه واخلاقة 

كويس لانه صحبك وزميلك اكتر من اى واحد تانى يتقدملها من برة 

وبالعكس هو احترمك وجه قالك كان ممكن تعرف من برا او متعرفش 

او تفاجا بيه دداخل يخطبها من باباك 

وسورى انى رغيت كتير

بالزمة يطحبوش عندى اتنين كيلو لحمة متفرمهمش وتكسب فيا ثواب ولا انت مش بتفرم غير بنادمين بس

واسفة يسكر انى رديت والموضوع للشباب ​*


----------



## Critic (3 فبراير 2010)

*اه بيحب اختى ...........*
*ثم .....*

*هيفضل يحبها .....*
*ثم ...........*

*هيموت فيها ......*
*ثم .........*

*ايه مش ناوى ييقدم يعنى بيحبها و خلاص و لا ايه !!!!!*

*و بعدين هى كمان بتحبوا و لا ايه اللى بيحصل من ورا دهرى بالظبط !!!*

*شكلى انا قرنى و انا مش واخد بالى !!!*

*دى وقعتها سودة معايا و هو ايامه بقت معدودة*

*ههههههههههههه*




*صدقينى لو هيتقدم و ظروفوا سامحة اهلا و سهلا و انا اول واحد هفرح اهو اخلص منها*

*لو ظروفه مش سامحة هقولوا يفتح الله و ابعد عنها علشان منخسرش بعض و هتفضل اختى قاعدة على قلبى*

*بس كدة*


----------



## raffy (3 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا جاتلى هيستيرية ضحك من طحبوش 
ومش عارفة اسكت 
بجد انت عسول خالص يا طحبوش
شكرا جدا للموضوع 
وهتابعة على فكرة 
اسفة لو كنت رديت فى موضوع شباب يا روزى


----------



## ميرنا (3 فبراير 2010)

انا لو واد اتوية مكانه لتار ولا العار


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

عسوله يا انجي يا قمر

وانا قولت كلامك ده برضه في الاول

بس هما شايفين الموضوع من وجهة نظر تانية وبرضه بحترم رأيهم

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا فادي يا عسل علي كلامك الجميل

وفعلا في كتير بيتصرفوا كده وفي العكس طبعا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههه اضحكي براحتك يا رافي يا عسوله

نورتي يا حبي بمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2010)

نورتي يا apsoti بمرورك الجميل زيك

ههههههههههه وهما قايمين بالواجب من غير ماتقولي هيفروموا علي طول ههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> افرمو هو و اختي و ادبحهم كمان
> 
> هو المشكلة بيقلي انا بحب اختك و اختك بتحبني ليه لحد دلوقتي ما طلبش ايدها من اهلي ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 


طحبوش قال:


> عجبني رأيك يا روزي بس للاسف انا عارف نفسي دمي فاير
> ع فكرة انا اختي لسا عمرها 10 سنين بس هرجع سوريا هعرف منها ايه الحكاية و مين الراجل ده ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عشان احنا عندنا اول ما تيجي سيرة زي دي يعني سؤال عادي يتقال في الجمعات يقوم الراجل مننا مكسر الدنيا و يفتكر انو في قصة زي دي حصلت بجد مع وحدة من اخواته و هو سؤال مش اكتر ههههههههههه


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

اية يابنى الدم دة كلة اللة محبة 
شكلك عنتر شايل سيفة 

هو الحاج مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اوعى تكذب لتصوم 3 سنين 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## youhnna (3 فبراير 2010)

*هابارك ليهم واسكنهم فورا المدافن
وهدعيكم على الاربعين
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااا لموضعك الجميل زيك​*


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

اه انتو اضحكو مش كده اصلا بكرا نشوف تصرفاتكم مع ولادكم هههههههههههه 

يا ربي يبعتلكم ولاد شياطين 

انا بس عاوز اعلق على كلام انجي يعني ما حدش قال ما يحبش اختي بس الي يحب التاني يتمنالو الخير 

و هو اذا بيحب اختي فعلافلازم يحافظ على سمعتها و يجي يخطبها مش يقضوها حب بتاع كذب 

شباب اليوم ده يقلك شوفي يا حبيبتي انا بحبك بس والله الطبخة ع النار مش قادر اجي اطلب ايدك !!!!

شوفي يا روزاليندا و الله بعد ال5 عيال الي جبناهم انا ما عنديش راتب يقدر يكفينا انا و انت و ولادي خلاص خدي العيال و احتفظي بيهم ذكرى مني و انا هروح افتش على حياتي في مكان تاني ...!!!!!!!!!!1


ده حب الاجانب ما ينفعش مجتمعاتنا 

تحبها اتفضل اخطبها اهلا و سهلا غير كده ربنا ياخدك و ياخدها


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اه انتو اضحكو مش كده اصلا بكرا نشوف تصرفاتكم مع ولادكم هههههههههههه
> 
> *يا ربي يبعتلكم ولاد شياطين *
> 
> ...


 



:download:

يا حاج يا حاج 

سوال هنا 

معلش 
عضوة غلبانة تلتجى لغزير علمك حاج كلبوظ 


هية الشياطين بتولد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههههه والله الي يجي اولاد زي دول ما يبقاش يعرف نفسو هما بجد حتة منو ؟؟؟

ولا هما فين بالزبط يا اختي دول عفاريت شياطين مش عارف ايه بس مش ممكن يصدق الواحد انهم من لحمو و دمو ههههههههههههههه 

تبقى الشياطين بتنولد و لا لأ ههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هههههههههههههههه والله الي يجي اولاد زي دول ما يبقاش يعرف نفسو هما بجد حتة منو ؟؟؟
> 
> ولا هما فين بالزبط يا اختي دول عفاريت شياطين مش عارف ايه بس مش ممكن يصدق الواحد انهم من لحمو و دمو ههههههههههههههه
> 
> تبقى الشياطين بتنولد و لا لأ ههههههههههههه


 

:download:

يا حاج يا حاج 

ماتزغش بظرفك من الاجابة 

تبقى الشياطين بتنولد و لا لأ ههههههههههههه 

هية الشياطين بتتجوز وتولد صحيح كلبوظ 
بجد عاوزة اعرف 
بليييييييييييييييييييييز
يا حاج 
بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

يعني عاوزة اجابة دينية يا اسميشال ؟


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

الشيطان لازال يملك صفة الملائكة 
فحسب دراستي بس مش عاوز تاخدي المعلومة بجد لانها حسب علمي 
الملائكة لا تتزوج و لا تلد لانها ارواح 

و الشيطان مازال يملك صفات الملائكة فلا اظن انه يتزاوج و يلد ...!!!!!

الارواح الشريرة نفس الحكاية يعني معنى كلمة يلد لا اظن انه موجود اذا اخذنا معناها الارضي التزاوج و الولادة 

و اكرر انا هكذا اظن


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> يعني عاوزة اجابة دينية يا اسميشال ؟


 

:download:

حسب ايمانك كلبوظ 

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز 
بجد عاوزة اعرف منك 
هل الشياطين تتزوج وتنجب


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> الشيطان لازال يملك صفة الملائكة
> فحسب دراستي *بس مش عاوز تاخدي المعلومة بجد لانها حسب علمي *
> الملائكة لا تتزوج و لا تلد لانها ارواح
> 
> ...


 

:download:

العقيدة  ليست ايظن 
انت مسيحى طحبوش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

لا هو انا على بوذي شوية هههههههههههههه 

لا انا مسيحي لا هو اكيد انها ارواح فبالتالي لا تملك طريقة التكاثر البشرية 

و لكن لا يجوز ان نعطي معلومات و نحن مش متأكدين و بالتالي عشان كده قلت اظن و انا مش مـتأكد عشان ماحدش ياخد كلامي على انو بالفعل الاجابة الصحيحة و يمكن يكون غلط


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> لا هو انا على بوذي شوية هههههههههههههه
> 
> *لا انا مسيحي لا* هو اكيد انها ارواح فبالتالي لا تملك طريقة التكاثر البشرية
> 
> و لكن لا يجوز ان نعطي معلومات و نحن مش متأكدين و بالتالي عشان كده قلت اظن و انا مش مـتأكد عشان ماحدش ياخد كلامي على انو بالفعل الاجابة الصحيحة و يمكن يكون غلط


 

:download:

مسيحى ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طايفة اية كلبوظ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لى اصحاب بسوريا 

وحقيقى احب اعرف طايفتك اية 

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز كلبوظ


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

مسيحي روم ارثوذوكس


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> مسيحي روم ارثوذوكس


 
:download:


كنيسة اية 
اسم الكنيسة يعنى 
بلييييييييييييييز كلبوظ


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

اه انت عاوزة اسم الكنيسة الي بخدم فيها ؟

ع كل حال طائفتي روم ارثوذوكس و كنيستي كنيسة رقاد السيدة العذراء


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اه انت عاوزة اسم الكنيسة الي بخدم فيها ؟
> 
> ع كل حال طائفتي روم ارثوذوكس و كنيستي كنيسة رقاد السيدة العذراء


 

:download:
واحدة صاحبتى اتجوزت 
سورى روم ارثوذكس 

وقعدت انا  فترة طويلة 
فاكرة ان الروم 
طايفة غير ارثوذكسية 

لكنها اكدت لى ان الروم ارثوذكس 
ونفس الصلاة ونفس القداس 
فكنت عاوزة استزيد معلومات منك 

المهم 
فيييييييييييييييييييييييييين النشرة الطوارئية الطحن 

اللى سعادتك اعلنت عنها 
اكلها كلبوظ 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (3 فبراير 2010)

قريبا انا بشتغل عليها هتطلع اليوم بالليل ههههههههههههه 

و اول خبر دي الوقت دخل مرحلة التحرير و بعدين هناخد الموافقة على نشرو انشاء الله مع ان في كتير اخبار تصادر و ما بينشروها 

بس عارفة يا اسميشال لازم نمحي الكلام ده لانو عامل زي الشات و هيخرب الموضوع على العسولة روزي


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> قريبا انا بشتغل عليها هتطلع اليوم بالليل ههههههههههههه
> 
> و اول خبر دي الوقت دخل مرحلة التحرير و بعدين هناخد الموافقة على نشرو انشاء الله مع ان في كتير اخبار تصادر و ما بينشروها
> 
> بس عارفة يا اسميشال لازم نمحي الكلام ده لانو عامل زي الشات و هيخرب الموضوع على العسولة روزي


 

:download:

يا بنى انا اغلب عضوة هنا 
لا لى انى اعدل ولا احذف 
زى زيك يعنى 
بس يمكن انت كمان احسن منى 
ببساطتك وظرفك وحصانتك الكلبوظية 

لو 
روزى شافت الحذف تحذف 

انما انا مجرد عضوة غلبانة مشاغبة جنب الحيط 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ويالالالالالالا
بقى عاوزة اقراى فضايحك قصدى مصايبك احمم
قصدى نشرتك الاخبارية اللى على رقاب العباد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> قريبا انا بشتغل عليها هتطلع اليوم بالليل ههههههههههههه
> 
> و اول خبر دي الوقت دخل مرحلة التحرير و بعدين هناخد الموافقة على نشرو انشاء الله مع ان في كتير اخبار تصادر و ما بينشروها
> 
> بس عارفة يا اسميشال لازم نمحي الكلام ده لانو عامل زي الشات و هيخرب الموضوع على العسولة روزي


 

:download:

يا بنى انا اغلب عضوة هنا 
لا لى انى اعدل ولا احذف 
زى زيك يعنى 
بس يمكن انت كمان احسن منى 
ببساطتك وظرفك وحصانتك الكلبوظية 

لو 
روزى شافت الحذف تحذف 

انما انا مجرد عضوة غلبانة مشاغبة جنب الحيط 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ويالالالالالالا
بقى عاوزة اقراى فضايحك قصدى مصايبك احمم
قصدى نشرتك الاخبارية اللى على رقاب العباد 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 فبراير 2010)

_*أختي الموقرة روزى 86 
بالرغم من أني عديت المرحلة دى لكن أحب أقول رأى بصراحة 
إذا كان صاحبي اللي فاتحني بهذا الموضوع ينفع لأختي وعنده أو لديه ما يؤهله للزواج وإراحة أختي وأجد نفسي فرحاً به كزوج لأختي لما لا 
أطلب منه مهلة لأجاوبه وذلك بقصد سؤال أختي وأخذ رأيهاقبل أن أعطيه  جوابي النهائي 
ها نجحت في الأجابة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*_


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه

تمام يا عادل انت وفادي ردودكم هادية  ورد الفعل عادي

انما في ناس هتفروم هههههههه 

يعني هو علي حسب كل واحد بقي ووجهة نظره

نورت بمرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2010)

> انا بحب اختك اوى وهى بتحبنى اوى انت ايه رأيك​




انا هجاوب بصراحه 
الاجابه 




























ماعنديش اخوات بنات :t30:​


----------



## youhnna (4 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> انا هجاوب بصراحه
> الاجابه
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
اجابة قاطعة كوكو
ههههههههههههههه شكرااااااااا للافادة


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههه

ايه يا كوكو ده

اركز ومستنية الاجابه

وبعدين الاقي معنديش اخوات بنات هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا عايزه برضه اعرف لو كان عندك هتعمل ايه من وجهة نظرك كشاب

يلا بقي ماتهربش من الموضوع ههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (5 فبراير 2010)

الحقيقة الموضوع مهم و ذو جوهر محورى بحياتنا ..

حذرى على أختى لا يعنى سوء الظن بها ..

لابد و أن يكون *هناك ثقة فى الأخت* وكل أفراد البيت ..

إن كانت *أختى مخطئه* و وصلنى الخبر من مصادر أخرى *فأنى أنا مسئول معها بشكل غير مباشر عن الخطأ* ..

أختى يعنى أقرب الناس لى لابد أن يكون سرها معى وذلك لن يحدث إلا فى حالة أحساسها بحنانى و التفاهم و خوفى عليها النابع من حبى لها و هذه أشياء أساسية لتجنب البنت البحث عن الحنان فى شاب أخر خارج نطاق بيتها ..

الحنان الذى تشعر به أى بنت منبعه البيت متمثل فى الأب و الأخ إذا فقدت الحنان الداخلى النقى ستكون فريسه للشباب الغير أمين ..

*بالنسبة للموضوع المطروح رأيئ كالأتى :* 

صديقى الذى صارحنى بذلك وينوى أتمام الموضوع بالزواج المعلن للجميع أرحب به بكل سرور ..

و بالتأكيد أنه شاف أختى فى الكنيسة أو فى الكلية يعنى هى لابسه طاقية الأخفاء !!

مش معنى أنه شاف أختى و أعجب بيها تبئى عينه زايغة أو ولد مش محترم مش شرط !!

طيب ما هو لازم الولد هيشوف البنت و لازم تعجبه أومال هيتجوزها على أى أساس ؟؟ !! 

*الأهم من النظرة الفكر الصاحب للنظرة* هل هو فكر بحث عن البنت و زوجة المستقبل ولا فكر بنظرة شهوانية حيوانية فقط ؟؟ 

وذلك يتم تحديده من خلال معرفتى بصديقى ونوع أخلاقه ..

أننى أرى خطأ واحد بالموضوع وقد أشرت إليه فى البداية وهو أننى عرفت من صديقى مع العلم أنها تحبه ..

أن فى هذه الحالة* أختى مخطئه و أنا معها* لأنى كما قلت بالبداية لم أحتويها بحنانى ..

أما بحالة أنها لاتعرف شئ فما ذنبها ..

وفى النهاية إذا كان صديقى مناسب سأساعدهما بتخطى العقبات سواء المالية أو غيرها حتى لو على نفقتى الشخصية لأننى أعطي أغلى ما عندى وهى أختى ..

أنا بعتذر جداً ع الأطالة ..

أشكرك للموضوع الجميل ..

يستحق التقييم ..


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي جدا يا zama علي كلامك ورأيك الجميل وكلامك عاجبني جدا جدا

وميرسي علي التقييم 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 فبراير 2010)

اطحنه


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

ليه بس يا روماني


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

اولا هو بحبها هي بتحبو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كانت بتحبو و هو بحبها من ايمت بحبو بعض و ايمت هيخطبها ؟؟؟
و ليه يقلي انا ليه ما يروحش يطلب ايدها من ابوها و يخلصنا ؟؟؟
بعدين عرف اختي منين ؟؟؟


شوفي لمل يجي يطلبها من ابويا انا ما مش بسأل الاسئلة دي انما يقلي انا يبقى عاوز ايه بالزبط ؟؟؟؟
و لا علشان صاحبو يقلي معناتها كل صحابو يقلهم و صحابو يقولو لصحابهم و صحاب صجابو يقولو لصاحبهم و تبقى فضيحة 

الكلام ده ما ينفعش معاي و نفرومو يا روزي هو و لا غيرو 

امال نستنى لحد لما يوقع الفاس بالراس 

الباب مفتوح ايه عاوز يخطبها من عينيا انما حب زي الي منشوفو النهاردة و تبقى سيرتها على كل لسان لا اصلا هو اذا كان يحب اختي بجد يبقى يسترها مش يفضحها


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2010)

*ماشي يا طحبوش*

*دي وجهة نظرك *

*اوك بس بلاش الفرم بقي هههههههههه*​


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

الفرم انسب حل


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

انا عجبني الموضوع ده يا روزي ابدعتي فيه بجد اجمل تقييم


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا طحبوش يا عسل*

*تقييمي انكم كلكم نورتوه بالردود الجميلة*
​


----------

